# The Soggy Bottom Boyz- Canal Rd.6-1-13



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome video!! What's up with the guy on the red can am pulling the string? Throttle broke or something?? Lol


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

throttle cable broke and we ran a speaker wire down and tied it off and he rode it out hit every hole in sight


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Good vid as always.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

sweet video as always


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks for the kind words, looks like there will be another big ride on the 29th


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Is the Canal Rd in AL?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool vid :rockn:


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

Canal Rd is in Gulfport,MS


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats only 28 hours from my house lol


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

dookie said:


> Thats only 28 hours from my house lol


Lol right? Only 9.5 for me. No big deal.


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

that would be a heck of a ride.. That's one reason I aint been back to mud nats, its about 9 hr. drive


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

2 hr ride for us


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Did u go to tht ride drew?


----------

